

PHP dotenv - The easiest way to load environment variables in PHP - vlucas
https://github.com/vlucas/phpdotenv

======
jcamenisch
Isn't this kind of stuff only for, um, those _other_ programming stacks?

No, seriously, +1 for making life easier.

